# I really DONT believe this!



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

We guys, im in total shock now cos after Drusilla died last sat I didnt think things could get any worse but guess what they did.....

My beloved corn snake gobbles, who id had from a hatchling 11 years ago has passed on.....went to clean them out yesterday morn and found him dead in the tank.......There was NO sign of illness and he was happily exploring the tank the day before and I can only assume that his time was up......

Defo thinking of taking him to the vet tho to try and found out why........

So yet again, more tears and emotional pain.......Still thats 3 animals that have died since the new year ( had a rat die of old age too) so hopefully thats my quota taken up for the next 20 or so years!!!

So goodbye my baby and Look for drusilla at rainbow bridge and she will look after you until we meet again.......

darkfaerysworld


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Awwwwww *hugs* im so sorry for your loss 

R.I.P Gobbles


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

god im soooooooo sorry for you, really.. my baby corn died recently too (not the same i know)


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry to hear that

if you send them to liverpool, you can get a real thorough pm done for a very good price

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

cross posted from V_T post on Livefoods original thread link here:

Reptile Pathologist - Livefood UK Forum



> don’t know how many of you are aware that Liverpool Veterinary School has it’s own resident Reptile Pathologist. This could be of great help to anyone who needs a post-mortem doing on one of their animals.
> 
> You can either go through your vet, who will make the necessary arrangements, and charge you accordingly (you will get a full report ) or contact Udo Hetzel himself, either by email, or by telephoning the Vet Faculty switchboard, and ask for him by name. If you have any problems getting past the receptionists, just tell them that you have an animal for Udo, and they are usually very obliging. If he is able, Udo will do an ‘unofficial’ post mortem, and give you the results by phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*i'm so sorry to hear of your loss   *

*R.I.P Gobbles *


----------



## sall (Jan 2, 2007)

i am so sorry hun 

sal xxx


----------



## jennifer (Feb 9, 2007)

x
x
x
x
x


----------



## CHAMMY (Feb 13, 2007)

sorry to hear your loss


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

awwww im so sorry xxx

rip xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

